# Raspberry Pi direkt mit dem Android Handy verbinden



## xcruel (2. März 2017)

Hallo!
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit meinen Raspberry Pi direkt mit meinem Handy zu verbinden? 
Ich möchte über mein Handy, per SSH Client meinen Raspberry Pi bedienen, ohne beide in einem extra Wlan-Netz zu haben. (Bspw für Unterwegs)
Wäre bspw SSH per USB möglich?

Grüße!


----------



## Körschgen (2. März 2017)

Ka was du willst?! Rolle mit 50km Usb Kabel hinter dir her ziehen?!

Klar geht SSH.

Über USB? Wozu?!

Du kannst ein Seriell auf USB Adapter nutzen und dann am Rechner mit Putty arbeiten.
SainSmart USB to TTL Serial Debug: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## xcruel (2. März 2017)

Ich will das ganze schon unterwegs nutzen können.
Von einem PC war nie die Rede.
Würde es nicht theoretisch auch funktionieren, wenn ich mich mit dem Pi über den Hotspot meines Handys einlogge?
Das ist mir jetzt gerade erst eingefallen.. :')
Wobei ich da genauso gut das Kabel per OTG nutzen könnte....

Grüße!


----------



## Körschgen (2. März 2017)

Was heißt bei dir denn unterwegs.

Erklär dich doch mal anständig!

Wo soll der Pi sein, was soll er machen.

Willst du einen Fernzugriff auf den Pi haben oder schleppst du den mit dir rum.


----------



## xcruel (2. März 2017)

Ich schleppe ihn mit mir um, saft kriegt er durch ne Powerbank.
Machen soll er viel, es geht mir aber in erster Linie wirklich nur um die Verbindung mit dem Pi selbst.
Im Endeffekt wird er bspw als VPN und Adblock arbeiten, welche ich Unterwegs brauche. (Wird die meiste Zeit im Auto liegen)

Grüße


----------



## keinnick (2. März 2017)

Du trägst Deinen VPN-Server mit Dir rum? Irgendwie wird mir auch nicht so richtig klar, was Ziel der Veranstaltung ist.  Woher bekommt der Pi unterwegs seine Internetverbindung und was genau bezweckst Du mit der SSH-Verbindung? Irgendwie ist noch nicht ganz klar, was Du vorhast.


----------



## Körschgen (2. März 2017)

Dann kannst du mit Hotspot arbeiten.

Sollte eigentlich funktionieren.

Mit VX kannste ein Terminal, mit VNC Server sogar den grafischen Desktop übertragen.


----------



## KennyKiller (8. März 2017)

xcruel schrieb:


> Ich schleppe ihn mit mir um, saft kriegt er durch ne Powerbank.
> Machen soll er viel, es geht mir aber in erster Linie wirklich nur um die Verbindung mit dem Pi selbst.
> Im Endeffekt wird er bspw als VPN und Adblock arbeiten, welche ich Unterwegs brauche. (Wird die meiste Zeit im Auto liegen)
> 
> Grüße



Hä? Wie soll das denn bitte gehen und was ist der Sinn dahinter? Richte doch den VPN-Server bei dir daheim ein. Was bringt mir denn ein VPN Server den ich mit mir rum trage? Wenn du den mit dem HotSpot deines Smartphone verbindest und dann mit deinem Smartphone oder einem anderen Gerät durch den VPN gehst, geht die Verbindung ja wieder zu deinem Smartphone zurück. Der Sinn von VPN ist ja einen Tunnel in ein entferntes Netzwerk aufzubauen. Ganz zu schweigen davon ob dein Smartphone überhaupt in der Lage ist mehrere Subnetze zu verwalten etc.


----------



## AlphaX3Delta (24. April 2019)

Du könntest dein Rasp terminal auf eine Webseite hochladen und doppelt mit Passwort schützen .... so hatte ich es eine Zeit lang . Sonst termux und VNC Viewer klärt


----------



## Arkintosz (24. April 2019)

Wenn das was werden soll, müsste der Raspi der Gateway sein. D.h. er müsste selbst die Internetverbindung aufbauen, z.B. über einen LTE-Stick oder WLAN.
Wenn das Handy der Gateway ist, muss es ja Pakete zum nächsten Hop schicken und dann bringt es relativ wenig, wenn man es um den Umweg zum Raspi und über sich selbst dann ins Netz zwingt.

Also: Im Handy den Raspi als Gateway eintragen und im Raspi die gewünschten Manipulationen/das gewünschte Routing und Firewall über seine eigene Internetverbindung einstellen.

Edit: Meistens wäre ideal:
Raspi stellt WLAN-Hotspot bereit (LAN)
Raspi stellt Verbindung per Mobilfunk her (WAN)
Handy verbindet sich mit Hotspot


----------

